# Length Of Stay When Camping



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

How long do most of you troops stay at one particular campsite or park..
Do you hit as many parks and campsites as possible or crash for a good duration at your favorite spots..

We usually do several weekend short camp trips until school is out..
In the summer months we hit few of our favorite Ontario and New York State Parks and stay 7-10 days at each.. 
In the fall we are back to the 2-3 nighters..
Basically.. I like to go where I know.. Then try a couple different parks each year..


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

I like to go for at least three nights. The first night, we donâ€™t usually get there until mid afternoon and it feels like the whole day is spent packing, getting there, and setting up. That leaves us with two full days/nights at our spot.

Iâ€™m also kind of spoiled by midweek camping. I donâ€™t really care to be out on the weekends which tend to be a lot more crowded and a lot noisier, so we tend to skip Friday & Saturday camping.

We usually try and do one week long camping trip each summer but weâ€™re pretty busy this year and as of now, the longest camping trip we have planned is four nights.

Jessica


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

We usually camp in just one spot on our trip. I do two week long trips ,one with the outback and one with a 15'x24' canvas tent. We do many 1 - 3 night trips around the PNW and some of the best camping is just a few miles away from home


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We do extended trips... we only do one 3 night trip each summer.
(this is an adult canoe trip) the rest are 4 nights or more.
This is what we have always done.
Now with the price of gas I think people will
want to get their $.$$ worth! and stay longer.

MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

As long as we can







We try to extend as many weekends as possible, but never for just one night. Then we do one long trip usually a week or a little longer. If we plan to travel a great distance then we would be looking at 2 or even 3 weeks.









Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> As long as we can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooooo.......NH qualifies as "a great distance" from NJ.....right? RIGHT????


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We stretch almost ever minute out of a trip. A minimum of two nights, but we try for three. We always leave as soon as I can get out of work and we pretty much return at bedtime the night before I have to return to work. Or next trip is Memorial Day weekend, and we are leaving on Thursday after work, and returning Monday evening. In July we are planning a trip to SC where we will leave on Friday after work, spend the night in a parking lot somewhere, then 3 nights in Hunting Island State Park, then 4 nights in Myrtle Beach State Park. We will stay Saturday night in a parking lot, then go on to an appointment I have in south Alabama on Sunday evening, and then return home LATE on Sunday night. Whew, I’m gonna’ have a rough Monday.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We try to do most 3-day weekends and several regular weekends getting in on mid-Friday afternoon.

Also do a couple one-weekers or so for vacation.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> As long as we can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooooo.......NH qualifies as "a great distance" from NJ.....right? RIGHT????








[/quote]








Depends on who you are asking?







According to the DH ..............yes. I wouldn't consider it a Great distance, but it is a good drive.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Mainly 2-3 nighters, but the 2 or 3 times a year its longer. Would like to stay for a week or so at a time but, I have to work to pay for the play.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We do weekend camping while school is in session. (12 year old DD and my DW works at the K-5 campus.) As a matter of fact, we're going camping this weekend at Comlara Park, near Bloomington, IL.

But on vacation, we usually put in some miles and travel good distances. Last year's vacation, for example:

Day 1 - Bartonville, IL to Mitchell, SD
Day 2 - Mitchell, SD to Sundance, WY
Day 3 - Sundance, WY to Bozeman, MT
Day 4 - Bozeman, MT to Hungry Horse, MT (Glacier NP)
Day 5, 6, 7 - Tour Glacier NP
Day 8 - Hungry Horse, MT to Challis, ID
Day 9 - Challis, ID to Boise, ID
Day 10, 11, 12, 13 - visit sister/family in Boise
Day 14 - Boise, ID to Moab, UT
Day 15, 16, 17 - Tour Arches NP and Canyonlands NP
Day 18 - Moab, UT to Salina, KS
Day 19 - Salina, KS to St. Louis (area), MO
Day 20 - St. Louis to Bartonville (home)

(I must add that the above trip was our last one with the Coleman Pop-up - which is why we could travel 500-650 miles per day. We won't be putting in those kinds of miles/day with the Outback!)

This year we are headed to Disney World. We'll spend a couple days (layover) at Great Smoky Mt. NP on the way down, but we're only spending two weeks away this year.

For us, camping is a mix of short term and long term camping.

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Most of my trips are 2 nighters. We are going to do a week in July this year but don't know where we are going. I did do a one nighter up to PA this year, we got tickets to see Ron White in Reading PA and decided to pull the camper up for the night.

Gary


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Generally 2 nighters in the spring and fall camping season with 7-8 day trips 2 or 3 times during the summer.

next year 12 nights in disney when school gets out, that will be the longest.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Mostly two to three nighters with one or two week long trips thrown in during the summer. Wish we could do more.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Many weekend and extended weekend trips throughout the year. Two 14 to 16 day stays in July and August at two different lakes.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

mollyp said:


> Mostly two to three nighters with one or two week long trips thrown in during the summer. Wish we could do more.


We do about the same except I think we would be lucky to get more than 1 week long trip in. Summer is wayyyyyyyyyy too short here!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We do several longer trips (Thanksgiving - 5 days, Spring Break - 6 days, Memorial Day - 5 days, Loon Lake - 9 days) every year and then try to fit as many short trips as we can in all year long. The short trips we try to keep within an hour of home.


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

Very close to the same drill for most us..
Work does get in the way..


----------

